# Dual-Boxing



## Nightwish112 (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem ich komme mit Autohotkey nicht klar
ich habe gerade mit Multiboxing angefangen ich habe 2 Accounts 
1 Pc und ich habe nur mal WOW installiert ich bräuchte ein
Script wie ich 2  wow instanzen starten kann und dann halt das alle Tasten drücke  die ich auf der Instanz 1 mache auf die wow Instanz 2 übertragen werden...

kann das überhaubt gehen? und wenn würde ich mich über eine anleitung für Dumme und ein Passendes Script sehr Freuen!


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juli 2008)

ähm den sticky hier hast du übersehen?


----------

